

Video Games and the Human Condition - Talk by Jonathan Blow, Author of Braid - jalammar
http://edtech.rice.edu/cms/?option=com_iwebcast&action=details&event=2349

======
stevewilber
The talk is ostensibly about game design, but there is so much more here. I
really enjoyed this.

